# Former Anaheim cab driver, convicted on terrorism charges, deported to Somalia



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/ice-733992-mohamud-enforcement.html

Holy S, the Cab companies have resorted to hiring ISIS sympathizers.










Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Is that Ubba airways ?
Well, we do not know what many immigrants have done before they have fled their homelands,do we ?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BG check reports no DUIs in his entire 2 month history in the USA. 

WELCOME TO AMERICA. Here's a License and a vehicle, now go make us some money!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brought to you by JUBBA JUBBA AIRWAYS


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out


Not to worry, once Hillary is sworn into office on the third Sunday of next year our dear friend Mr. Mohamud will be welcomed back with open arms. Not only Mr. Mohamud, but all his very close and personal friends will have ample opportunity to bypass any security and background check administered by Homeland Security.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to worry, once Hillary is sworn into office on the third Sunday of next year our dear friend Mr. Mohamud will be welcomed back with open arms. Not only Mr. Mohamud, but all his very close and personal friends will have ample opportunity to bypass any security and background check administered by Homeland Security.


Trump admitting sexual assault. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump charity fraud. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for nuclear proliferation. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for national stop and frisk. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump violates trade embargo with Cuba. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump sued over Trump University fraud. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump accused of bribing DA in IRS case. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump doesnt pay taxes for 20 years. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump employs campaign manager accused of being involved in illegal corruption with Russia. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for ban of an entire religion from entering US. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump lied about support for Iraq War over and over in debate. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump cased dismissed by accuser to re-file b/c of new witness in child rape case. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump unaware of Russia's Crimea occupation. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump unaware of situation in Syria. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump penalized for racist housing discrimination. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump files for bankrupcy 6 times. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump goes 0-3 in debates by showing scant knowledge of world politics. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump slams people for being POWs. (prisoners of war)
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls Mexicans rapists. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump questions judge's integrity because of parent's heritage. Clinton emails. 
Trump deletes emails involved in casino scandal. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump has over 10 assault victims and witnesses come forward with allegations of abuse. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump attacks former Miss Universe for being overweight. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump tweets about sex tapes at 3am. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump says he will try US citizens accused of terrorism at Gitmo. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for more extreme forms of torture to be used. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump asks why we can't use our nukes if we have them. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for offensive bombing attack on sovereign nations because someone gives the middle finger. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls to kill women and children of suspected terrorists. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump says women should be punished for having abortions. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump makes fun of disabled people. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls for end of freedom of the press. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls global warming a chinese hoax. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump praises Putin and Kim Jong Un's strong leadership. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump openly admits to not paying his contractors during debate. Clinton emails. 
Trump openly admits not apologizing to wife in debate about Access Hollywood tape. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump calls Obama an illegitimate noncitizen hundreds of times over 7 years. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump uses campaign donations to enrich his own businesses. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump says Ted Cruz father involved in JFK assassination. 
Clinton emails. 
Trump says laziness is an inherent trait in black people. 
Clinton emails.
Did we miss anything?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/ice-733992-mohamud-enforcement.html
> 
> Holy S, the Cab companies have resorted to hiring ISIS sympathizers.
> 
> ...


Uber could have used him in the office. Devising Pool promotions.
As only Travis or a true terrorist could !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Trump admitting sexual assault.
> Clinton emails.
> Trump charity fraud.
> Clinton emails.
> ...


I think you missed the Clinton emails.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I think you missed the Clinton emails.


How about Hillary brokering the deal to sell the Russians OUR nuclear feed stocks ?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> How about Hillary brokering the deal to sell the Russians OUR nuclear feed stocks ?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

observer said:


> I think you missed the Clinton emails.


Lemme check...............

you must be referring to:
Trump has a pick up line for ten year olds.
Clinton emails.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Lemme check...............
> 
> you must be referring to:
> Trump has a pick up line for ten year olds.
> Clinton emails.


I'm worried about you man.
I really am.
What happens after Hillary wins ?
Headache every week while Navy seals and Marines die ? Hillary will be lying down with a do not disturb sign. Better hope the V.P. is a good guy. He will be doing most of the work.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm worried about you man.
> I really am.
> What happens after Hillary wins ?
> Headache every week while Navy seals and Marines die ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I could have voted for uncle Joe Biden.
Shotgun Joe.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I could have voted for uncle Joe Biden.
> Shotgun Joe.


You still can. see the blank line, that's for you to write in whatever loser you want.

Murica!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Did we miss anything?


Yes, my favorite. Trump says he knows more about ISIS then our generals. I don't even think Trump knows how to take the safety off of our standard issue .223.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, my favorite. Trump says he knows more about ISIS then our generals. I don't even think Trump knows how to take the safety off of our standard issue .223.


Trump did have Moamar Gadaffi camp out on his lawn in his tent.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, my favorite. Trump says he knows more about ISIS then our generals. I don't even think Trump knows how to take the safety off of our standard issue .223.


Does anyone think Trump has ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

observer said:


> I think you missed the Clinton emails.


And yet they can't hack their way into releasing a copy of Trumps tax returns?

But then there's those Clinton emails.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> And yet they can't hack their way into releasing a copy of Trumps tax returns?
> 
> But then there's those Clinton emails.


Or Trumps emails? Can you imagine what would be in those?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

observer said:


> Or Trumps emails? Can you imagine what would be in those?


Trump doesn't email. He Tweets... which is also indicative of how he thinks. I've noticed in my years inside corporations that many of the upper and mid-level managers do not respond in email or other written communication unless absolutely necessary.

There are a few reasons for this IMO. People with Business Degrees are usually terrible at writing. They are used to having their underlings report to them and demand those reports in written format. They then take the information analyse it and make decisions which usually only require a verbal declaration or a dictated response through the assistant who usually has a background where writing well was essential. A lot of Lit majors find themselves as Admin Assistants for this reason. They can make their boss look intelligent in writing.

Business people also do not write a lot because they don't want a paper/email trail that pins them down to any commitments they may have made or directives they give that turn out to be disasters. They know that the email is the 'smoking gun' that will prevent them from shoveling the blame for their bad decisions off onto their staff.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Does anyone think Trump has ever been in a fist fight?


Only when she resisted.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Trump doesn't email.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Trump doesn't email. He Tweets... which is also indicative of how he thinks. I've noticed in my years inside corporations that many of the upper and mid-level managers do not respond in email or other written communication unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> There are a few reasons for this IMO. People with Business Degrees are usually terrible at writing. They are used to having their underlings report to them and demand those reports in written format. They then take the information analyse it and make decisions which usually only require a verbal declaration or a dictated response through the assistant who usually has a background where writing well was essential. A lot of Lit majors find themselves as Admin Assistants for this reason. They can make their boss look intelligent in writing.
> 
> Business people also do not write a lot because they don't want a paper/email trail that pins them down to any commitments they may have made or directives they give that turn out to be disasters. They know that the email is the 'smoking gun' that will prevent them from shoveling the blame for their bad decisions off onto their staff.


 I had not considered this, it is a very good point. I hated writing or even recieving emails (my 16K + unread emails can attest to that). I've always preferred texts then phone calls myself.

You are correct in that, usually a lot of the writing was/is done by Administrative Assistants. There is usually too much going on to write your own correspondence and get the important work done as well.

With texts and phone calls I can limit who has access to me, email is more of a general access, like snail mail. If it's an important matter or someone important to me, they have my fone number.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Just build a f+can wall..


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

observer said:


> I had not considered this, it is a very good point. I hated writing or even recieving emails (my 16K + unread emails can attest to that). I've always preferred texts then phone calls myself.
> 
> You are correct in that, usually a lot of the writing was/is done by Administrative Assistants. There is usually too much going on to write your own correspondence and get the important work done as well.
> 
> With texts and phone calls I can limit who has access to me, email is more of a general access, like snail mail. If it's an important matter or someone important to me, they have my fone number.


It's easier to hide one's atrocious writing skillz in text format as well.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to worry, once Hillary is sworn into office on the third Sunday of next year our dear friend Mr. Mohamud will be welcomed back with open arms. Not only Mr. Mohamud, but all his very close and personal friends will have ample opportunity to bypass any security and background check administered by Homeland Security.


 Who brought Mr Mohamud into thr U.S?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Who brought Mr Mohamud into thr U.S?


Whoever needed to drive down the cost of labor probably. That's the real reason for immigration, always has been.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

some use eachot
Who brought Mr Mohamud into thr U.S?[/QUOTE]
I suppose Mrs. Mohamud? Or he stowed away on a transatlantic ship to chase his dream of being a cab driver in "The City of Angels".


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Who brought Mr Mohamud into thr U.S?





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Isuppose Mrs. Mohamud? Or he stowed away on a transatlantic ship to chase his dream of being a cab driver in "The City of Angels".


According to the Department of Homeland Security databases show Mohamud had became a permanent U.S. resident in August 2004. Who was the U.S. President in 2004? George Bush.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I suppose Mrs. Mohamud? Or he stowed away on a transatlantic ship to chase his dream of being a cab driver in "The City of Angels".


According to the Department of Homeland Security databases show Mohamud had became a permanent U.S. resident in August 2004. Who was the U.S. President in 2004? George Bush.[/QUOTE]
Well now you just gave an answer to a different question. Your question was "Who brought Mr Mohamud into the U.S.?". Many people live in this country for years before they become a Permanent Resident. I'm sure he was a Resident Alien for a while. When did he first get to the U.S.?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to worry, once Hillary is sworn into office on the third Sunday of next year our dear friend Mr. Mohamud will be welcomed back with open arms. Not only Mr. Mohamud, but all his very close and personal friends will have ample opportunity to bypass any security and background check administered by Homeland Security.





Stan07 said:


> Who brought Mr Mohamud into thr U.S?





SEAL Team 5 said:


> I suppose Mrs. Mohamud? Or he stowed away on a transatlantic ship to chase his dream of being a cab driver in "The City of Angels".





Stan07 said:


> According to the Department of Homeland Security databases show Mohamud had became a permanent U.S. resident in August 2004. Who was the U.S. President in 2004? George Bush.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well now you just gave an answer to a different question. Your question was "Who brought Mr Mohamud into the U.S.?". Many people live in this country for years before they become a Permanent Resident. I'm sure he was a Resident Alien for a while. When did he first get to the U.S.?


Does it really matter? You will blame the otherside regardless!

But here is your answer:
Bush was the president from 2001 to 2009, so he must have arrived under Obama administration and received his green card in 2004 from Hillary.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> According to the Department of Homeland Security databases show Mohamud had became a permanent U.S. resident in August 2004. Who was the U.S. President in 2004? George Bush.
> Well now you just gave an answer to a different question. Your question was "Who brought Mr Mohamud into the U.S.?". Many people live in this country for years before they become a Permanent Resident. I'm sure he was a Resident Alien for a while. When did he first get to the U.S.?


I have your answer:

Clinton emails!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

What's this about Clinton emails?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Does anyone think Trump has ever been in a fist fight?


Not with those small hands


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah you did

The only reason EITHER of these candidates has a leg to stand on is because of how deeply mistrusted, reviled, hated or just plain old seen as unpleasant the other one is

If either party had the courage to endorse any random small town mayor or just some kid from a community college, it'd be a landslide win for that side

Neither can win against ANY candidate from the other party - except each other...



DriverX said:


> Trump admitting sexual assault.
> Clinton emails.
> Trump charity fraud.
> Clinton emails.
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They're literally the two least liked people in America.... Comrade Kim the 3rd could probably pull more sympathy from the American public


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

UMMMM

<<<<<<----------


----------

